# Catahoula



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

I am desperate and don't know what to do and am hoping someone can help me. I have a 15-month-old female Catahoula, Brendle, who is the sweetest thing. She lives in an environment where she has a companion cardigan corgi and has a doggie door so she can go in and out of the house. Initially, she made friends with the dogs next door who dug under the fence to play with her which was okay at first but then they started coming in the house (don't ask me why I did not close the dog door...I don't know). My yard and house was a mess. I suffer from depression and this situation along with some other things going on in my life caused a great deal of anxiety. So much so that I decided to rehome her. I met a guy who lives at the lake and has two other catahoulas who agreed to take her. Once she was rehomed the people next door moved and I realized with her gone how much stress she had caused me. Two weeks later I get a call from my vet asking me if I've been looking for Brendle. Turns out she got away from the guy (who never called me) and had been running a very busy highway near the lake for two weeks. Two women had been trying to catch her but were unable to. They fed her for two weeks until they were finally able to set a trap for her. I drove the 45 minutes away to pick Brendle up. When she saw me she literally wrapped her front legs around my neck and locked her paws and would not let go. That's been about three months ago. The problem I now have is that she has so much pent up energy she has now destroyed two sofas (literally) during the day when I'm at work. I take her for walks but am not able to exercise her enough. She has potential for being trained because she sits on command and I'm sure with some work she would make an excellent cattle dog. I feel that is where she truly needs to be Can someone help me with advise or a desire to take her in. I'd be willing to drive wherever I need to go. I can't in good conscious give her to someone that doesn't have the space or ability to exercise her.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Welcome to Homesteading Today.

I know someone who might take your pup but it would be helpful to know where you are located...........
What State are you in?


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

Columbia, SC


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Wish I were closer. I would take her. I have a catahoula now, and must say, she was a challenge when she was a pup, and even ate a chair. But, she's awesome-smart now that she's grown.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you contact a Catahoula rescue? They'd be the perfet ones to find her a new home.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's some info that may be of help to you. 

And here's a rescue in the southeast.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

SC is too many miles for us......
Goodluck in finding her a new home.......she sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

EasyDay said:


> Wish I were closer. I would take her. I have a catahoula now, and must say, she was a challenge when she was a pup, and even ate a chair. But, she's awesome-smart now that she's grown.


Where do you live?


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> Can you contact a Catahoula rescue? They'd be the perfet ones to find her a new home.


Yes, I've contacted a Catahoula rescue for the southeast. I'm supposed to fill out a form and provide some pictures. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

I would be willing to bring her to you. Attached are some pictures...she's even smiling in one! The other is when she was a puppy. Please let me hear from you.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

They're bred to hunt hogs/cattle. Mine has mellowed out at age 2! Crate training helps big time. I also left him outside a lot because traditionally catahoulas were NOT indoor dogs. Their job outside was to guard property against interlopers be it human or canine or other wild critters then 2ndly, they were expected to go hunt hogs or work cattle in a specific way. They do mellow out though. I am not certain she's 100% catahoula though. Just that she may be part catahoula or could well be part Australian shepherd. They do require exercise though. If you can't take her for walks, maybe you could invest in a treadmill and run her 30 mins a day. It will help greatly. I didn't have to resort to doing that though.


----------



## Sweetchelseagrl (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get in touch with EasyDay? She indicated she had an interest in Brendle but that I live too far away. I communicated in a private message and on line that I would be willing to drive to Arkansas but she hasn't been on line since she posted. It is very important that I rehome her as soon as possible.


----------

